# cheapest and best available portable internet connection for a student



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 18, 2008)

hi,i am a 3rd yr engineering student from kolkata,presently studying at durgapur( west bengal),previously when i was at hostel we were provided a net connection,but now as  have shifted to a mess,we need a moile net solution(like a one from tata indicom ,reliance etc)i can spend maxx 350/- per month.previously we used airtel mobile office but of late MO rates have become exorbitent. so please somebody suggest a suitable option as per our requirement,we need it urgently. Besides how much will be the initial installation charge? can i register the service at kolkata and use it at durgapur(180 kms from kolkata)? also can we share the connection as we have 3 pcs and 2 lappys at our mess

i know the list of querys is a lengthy one but please help,thanks in advance


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheapest: BSNL
Best: Airtel
Check if bsnl evdo card is available at your location else just go for BSNL GPRS as you are already having a handset. What do you mean by sharing? Using the same connection at same time on all pcs? Though it may be possible but speed that you will get on each one would be pathetic. If you want to use it at different times, then you can just attach your phone with that particular pc.


----------



## subroto_digit (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi

Only yesterday I got the information from Calcutta Telephones website. I think the best offer

BSNL USB Data Card
Rs. 200/- Unlimited per month

For Further Details, log on to :

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/data_card.shtml

Many Thanks Dear

Subroto Ghosh


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks subroto da,but as u kow applying for a bsnl and getting connection takes ages and various formalities,also we do not have any bsnl land line at the mess,BTW how much speeds does these EVDO cards give,being a EVDO i think that they can give speeds upto 3mbps.

@thinkfree,can u tell the tariff for bsnl gprs service,one of my friends once connected to net by using bsnl gprs and voila! about 50 /- got deducted from his balance within 15 mins.also i called upto customer care but the cc guy cannot provide me with any specific tariff rates or as sch,do u have ani idea about it?


----------



## rohanisbusy (Dec 18, 2008)

best is wht i did buy a tata indicom walkyt for detail plans pm me./...


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Dec 19, 2008)

any other suggestions?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 19, 2008)

Dr.tweaker said:


> @thinkfree,can u tell the tariff for bsnl gprs service,one of my friends once connected to net by using bsnl gprs and voila! about 50 /- got deducted from his balance within 15 mins.also i called upto customer care but the cc guy cannot provide me with any specific tariff rates or as sch,do u have ani idea about it?



No, don't know about tariffs. And don't go for any fixed wireless phone like walky. The handset will start giving u trouble after six months.


----------

